# Nacho libres purple perfectionists (a pre heresy emp children army)



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey all, I recently got the idea to start a pre heresy army. Since I loved the book fulgrim I chose the emp children. Here is 5 mk3 tactical marines that I'm currently working on.

In the coming days I will post a pic of the finished squad.:grin:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Nacho libre said:


> Hey all, I recently got the idea to start a pre heresy army. Since I loved the book fulgrim I chose the emp children. Here is 5 mk3 tactical marines that I'm currently working on.
> 
> In the coming days I will post a pic of the finished squad.:grin:


Great choice :victory:

I really like their scheme and they always look fantastic on the table. Looks like you're off to a good start so will be back for updates soon


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Complete bad-assery. I want to do a unit from each Legion one day, once everything has been released from the HH series (or at least each Legion covered) and I can pick the coolest unit from each range. Everyone else's project logs shall have to suffice until then!

Keep up the good work man, can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

looking good sofar


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

hey all, thanks for the kind words. i will probably be finished with this squad tomorrow. sooo i will post a pic then.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That's a nice deep purple you are getting there, what's the method for it? Looking forward to seeing where this is going to go.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Jacobite said:


> That's a nice deep purple you are getting there, what's the method for it? Looking forward to seeing where this is going to go.


here is the recipe.

army painter - alien purple (spray)
games workshop - druchii violet (wash)
games workshop -xerues purple (for layering)

hope it helps.:grin:


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Glad to see another brother bearing the Palatine Aquilla  the purple is not as dark as I like mine, but it is very well done.

Keep up the good work and I look forward to seeing more of your work!


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

quick update: i will be painting fulgrim in the next few weeks.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Deus Mortis said:


> Glad to see another brother bearing the Palatine Aquilla  the purple is not as dark as I like mine, but it is very well done.
> 
> Keep up the good work and I look forward to seeing more of your work!


thanks mate, glad to see people liking it.:laugh:


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Here is the mk3 squad painted to a standard that I'm happy with.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Scratch that, a standard that I'd happily use on the tabletop.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

This is just a better quality pic of the finished models, plus the bases are finished.:so_happy:


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

ive just ordered the model of fulgrim from forge world, so i will be posting some before and after pics of him in the next week or so. thanks for the patience.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Looking good Nacho, purple is a color I think looks great on the battlefield, the mk3 is a great armour too, I'm a big mk6 fan myself and am eagerly waiting more from forge world, particularly what they might do regards mk6 assault but I digress, painting looking good but I would like to see a bigger pic if you have one, also is that cork you have used on the base?


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Oldman78 said:


> Looking good Nacho, purple is a color I think looks great on the battlefield, the mk3 is a great armour too, I'm a big mk6 fan myself and am eagerly waiting more from forge world, particularly what they might do regards mk6 assault but I digress, painting looking good but I would like to see a bigger pic if you have one, also is that cork you have used on the base?


hey oldman78, i will try to get a bigger pic of them up. It is indeed cork that im using on the bases. i got an a4 sized piece of it for £3 on ebay.:so_happy:


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Bought an emperors children rhino off of ebay for £5, what a deal eh?. Hell no this thing was dip coated. I've been washing it in dettol and scrubbing for a few hours and this is as far as I've got. It's like a gob stopper... Different layers. Going to try again tomorrow.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Hay dude try some non melt plastic acetone free nail varnish remover from super drug or asda, should happen a bit quicker. Just don't soak it too long before you scub.
Hope it helps
The children are looking good!:good:


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

After many hours I finally managed to strip all the paint off this rhino and give it a new coat.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Sheeeeeeet forgot to mention this. I converted one of the mk3 marines into a sergeant.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Dude, nice work restoring that Rhino...and perfect candy reference. Even got a chuckle from the girlfriend!


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Fulgrim is nearing completion. Ta da :grin:


----------



## Breaman (Jul 21, 2014)

Nice work sir! I like the purple color. I've been having a hard time finding a layer color that I really like, but you've nailed it! I can't wait to see more. We'll have to swap notes on colors and technique when I get further into painting myself!


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Breaman said:


> Nice work sir! I like the purple color. I've been having a hard time finding a layer color that I really like, but you've nailed it! I can't wait to see more. We'll have to swap notes on colors and technique when I get further into painting myself!


thanks mate.:grin:


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Here is a pic of the (very) small collection of emperors children. I plan to build 10 more tac marines by this weekend, so stay tuned.:laugh:


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

I like what you have done here man. Really good paint jobs done.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

thanks tugger.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

A nice start to your collection, some really iconic models so far.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Iraqiel said:


> A nice start to your collection, some really iconic models so far.


Thanks man, i'm currently working on another 10 marines at the moment, so i should have them up some time today.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice work mate! Gotta love Fulgrim! 
Criticism time: Maybe is the pictures, but i feel some more highlights could be very helpful to make them stand out properly


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

neferhet said:


> Nice work mate! Gotta love Fulgrim!
> Criticism time: Maybe is the pictures, but i feel some more highlights could be very helpful to make them stand out properly


Ive done some highlights, but the camera on the ipad is shit. Im planning on maybe giving them a dry brush of lucias lilac just to make the highlights more noticeable.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Nacho libre said:


> Ive done some highlights, but the camera on the ipad is shit. Im planning on maybe giving them a dry brush of lucias lilac just to make the highlights more noticeable.


id definetly say its the pics mate. The camera is shit. id be carful with giving them a drybrush of Lucius Lilac though. you might bet more highlights thant you want and then your have to essentially start over.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

SwedeMarine said:


> id definetly say its the pics mate. The camera is shit. id be carful with giving them a drybrush of Lucius Lilac though. you might bet more highlights thant you want and then your have to essentially start over.


Good call, i tried it on a test model and its terribad.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Nacho libre said:


> Good call, i tried it on a test model and its terribad.


lol yeah. Maybe invest in a better camera .


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

SwedeMarine said:


> lol yeah. Maybe invest in a better camera .


yeah... ive got a video camera that me and my mates are gonna use for bat reps, sadly it doesn't take pictures.:ireful2:


----------



## Breaman (Jul 21, 2014)

I've found Lucius Lilac is too bright a lot of the time. I'm partial to Vallejo Blue Violet with additions of Vallejo Basic Fleshtone. Sometimes Royal Purple with Sky Blue depending on the space and application...


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

alright folks, i've just ordered some ctaphractii temies from fw. They will be here in a few days, until then i will be posting some pics of some tac marines that im almost finished.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

The terminators have arrived


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Nacho libre said:


> alright folks, i've just ordered some ctaphractii temies from fw. They will be here in a few days, until then i will be posting some pics of some tac marines that im almost finished.


ahhhhh a few days. So... Jealous...

*Goes back to his month long backlog clearance whilst waiting for forgeworld order*


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Been slaving over these all night.


----------



## Breaman (Jul 21, 2014)

Nice work sir! I'm interested to see how these turn out! What color are you planning on doing the strips of fabric under the shoulder guards? I'm on the fence between white and red... Please keep us posted!


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

breaman said:


> nice work sir! I'm interested to see how these turn out! What color are you planning on doing the strips of fabric under the shoulder guards? I'm on the fence between white and red... Please keep us posted!


red!!!! Blood for the blood god!!!


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Got a birthday care package coming from forge world full of goodies. Will post up picks when they arrive.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Sorry i haven't been updating this as my life has been bloody hectic the last few weeks. im just painting up a contemptor dread and some cataphractii termies and i should have them up tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey all, getting back into this now.

Been painting up a baneblade, Now acting as a fellblade for the legion.

Ps. Not finished yet lol


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Contemptor dread here, planning on just giving it a havoc launcher and twin khreres.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Just some other bitz. 

Ps. Thanks @bitsanskits for the combi weapons.


----------

